# looking for pedigree mice in lancashire



## caramel569 (Nov 5, 2011)

i have owned mice for about 6 years. I have always owned fancy mice but would love to own a pedigree mouse. if anyone has any for sale then please contact me via email [email protected]


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------

